# Homemade tacos



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Im making tacos for dinner tonite and every time I do I ask myself "Is it worth it"?.

Ingredients: 
ground meat
seasoning
shells soft and hard
lettuce
tomatoes/tomatos
onions
black olives 
salsa
taco sauce
sour cream
cheese, now you have to do all the prep dicing cooking heating hard shells in oven soft in frying pan, then assemble, eat,then clean up the huge mess just made after comsuming mass quanities. Think it would be better to drop $40 at yr local mex joint?? (not thae bell place)


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Hell yes it's worth it! I'm a sucker for home made mexican. Although my recipe may be a bit different in my opinion tacos are quite easy to make. Enchiladas are a bit more involving but Yumm.

Plus a major benafit of homemade tacos over the Mex joint is that you don't have to worry about Montezuma's Revenge. You know you are using quality ingredients from the grocery store- God knows what the resteraunts put in there!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

YUMMY


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I love taco's of all variety female included!:laugh::mischief:


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> God knows what the resteraunts put in there!


probably ground beef if they are looking to stay in business oke:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I like my tacos traditional. I go with chicken or flank steak usually, marinated simply in lime juice, salt, pepper, olive oil, and some chili powder for a short while. Grill or griddle. Then I either press out some tortillas from scratch or use the best quality FRESH (read no preservatives) tillas I can find. Homemade makes all the difference here.....

Top with diced white onion, chopped cilantro, a squeeze of lime wedge.... Heaven!

Wash down with beer and/or tequila, and repeat.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> I like my tacos traditional. I go with chicken or flank steak usually, marinated simply in lime juice, salt, pepper, olive oil, and some chili powder for a short while. Grill or griddle. Then I either press out some tortillas from scratch or use the best quality FRESH (read no preservatives) tillas I can find. Homemade makes all the difference here.....
> 
> Top with diced white onion, chopped cilantro, a squeeze of lime wedge.... Heaven!
> 
> Wash down with beer and/or tequila, and repeat.


Ive tried similar but my gf only likes "american" tacos


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Go ahead and try it out. Enjoy the cooking and your dish afterward. If it does not come out as planned, oh well. Try to learn from it and do better next time.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

It's probably worth it in the long run....health wise!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

RealtorFrank said:


> It's probably worth it in the long run....health wise!


last night was great!! I bought 1# of groud chicken and used 2 breasts that were meant for salad, 1/2 cup of McCormick Taco seasoning,1tbs dried hot chilies, 1tsp Cummin and 1/4 cup dried chopped onions a pinch dried cilantro and about 4 tbs evoo.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

I like using seasoned turkey in my tacos. it is worth it because then you can experiment.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

vwaaddict said:


> probably ground beef if they are looking to stay in business oke:


Uh, but ground beef doesn't give me the sh^ts when I cook it! :nono:
lol


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

rob51461 said:


> Im making tacos for dinner tonite and every time I do I ask myself "Is it worth it"?.
> 
> Ingredients:
> ground meat
> ...


I love making 'em because there's always diced ingredients leftover that I can play with the next day. Look at it this way: One prep, two meals!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

If homeade tacos are too much trouble, you're doing it wrong! If they're difficult, they're also crazy delicious... but, they shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok I want to make fish tacos but dont want to be Bobby Flayed out do you have a recepie?????


----------

